# Table saw jigs



## Kevin Ward (Jan 5, 2020)

Hi guys,

I wonder if someone could help me, I am new to woodworking but I've gone all out and bought a table saw, router, router table, jig saw, new cordless drill, mini dremel type tool, mitre saw and a couple of Sanders, but they are all on the cheap side of things, my question is, "my table saw appears to be fixed blade and fixed table, when I measure the allignment of the blade it appears that when I measure the distance to the back of the blade (using the same tooth as the front) it appears to me 1 and a half to 2mm further from the mitre slot.

If I were to make a table saw sled do I make the fence 90 degrees to the line up of the blade or 90 degrees to the mitre track, am I going about this the wrong way and if so can someone tell me how to get my 90 degree angles with this cheap table saw.

Thanks in advance

Kevin


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

welcome to the forum, Kevin.
please complete your profile with location so we know what part of the country you are in.
as with any technical question, brand name and model number plus photos
will get you the most accurate responses.

.

.


----------



## Pretender (Jun 22, 2019)

You need to square the blade to the miter slots before anything else.
If you look under the table you will find four bolts attaching the the carriage to the bottom of the table. They can be loosen and the carriage gently taped into position.
This should be explained in your owners manual or you can find instructions on line.


----------



## B Coll (Nov 2, 2019)

It all depends on your saw, check your owners manual. Generally, contractor type saws are adjusted with the trunnion under the table, aligning the blade assembly to the table. On a cabinet saw there are bolts on the four corners of the table and the table is aligned to the blade. There are different ways of aligning. I have a cast iron sled that i put in my miter slot and place a dial indicator with a magnetic base on that. You can use a blade, but ideally a steel plate for setup goes on the arbor. You run the sled and dial indicator in the miter slot, and watch the run out. Correct as necessary.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Well, first you figure out how to adjust the saw arbor to get the blade parallel to the miter slot. Generally theres 4 bolts that fasten the trunnions of the saw to the underside of the table, loosen 3 of those and tap the mechanism into alignment. 

Once thats worked out, you always square the fence to the miter slots. The slots control the direction of movement, not the blade. If the blade is out of alignment itll cut a wider kerf, but it wont change the angle that you cut when you run the sled through


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Blade alignement is almost a one time event.....*

However, it can be a pain in the back if you have to crawl under the saw and bump and pry then get back up to see if you went in the right direction ... a total hassle. What I have done with several table saws, is set them on their back side standing up. Now you can see and work with the under bottom bolts as well as the top for checking the alignment.


Checking the alignment can be done with a tri-square and a feeler gauge. ... same tooth rotated front and rear distance to the right side miter slot should be as close to equal as possible, but don't go crazy trying for perfection. Then, simply lock the fence down as close to the miter slot as possible and run your finger along the slot to see it it's parallel. The fence head is adjustable on the rail or the fence itself is adjustable with in the sliding head, depends on the saw.


:vs_cool:


----------

